# Fenix TK75 (3xXM-L U2, 4x18650) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual.*











The TK75 is the latest high-output thrower light from Fenix, using 3x XM-L U2 emitters, and running off 4x18650. Although it was released a couple of months ago, my review sample came just a couple of weeks ago. Let's see how it compares to other lights in this class that I've reviewed recently …. 

*Manufacturer's Specifications:*
_Note: as always, these are only what the manufacturer reports. To see my actual testing results, scroll down the review._


Utilizes three Cree XM-L (U2) LEDs 
Uses four 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries when needed but also can be powered by two 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries
Beaam Intensity: 92,000 cd
Beam distance: 606-meter beam throw
Output mode / Runtime: Turbo: 2600 lumens / 1h 15min, High: 1100 lumens / 4h, Mid: 400 lumens / 12h, Low: 18 lumens / 200h
Strobe: 2600 lumens, SOS: 400 lumens
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Over 8-day run time, suitable for long-time searching
Over 80-degree flood beam angle to provide a panoramic view 
Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
Over-discharge protection circuit, protect the rechargeable batteries effectively
Intelligent Memory Circuit
Over-discharge protection circuit
Low-voltage warning function to alert users to replace the batteries 
Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface as a candle
Run time can be extended with the addition of a body tube segment and battery holder (sold as an accessory kit). Run time will double with each segment-holder addition but brightness levels will not change.
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Impact resistant: 1m
Waterproof: IPX-8, underwater 2m
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Dimensions and Weight: Length: 7.28" / 185mm, Diameter: 2.07" / 52.5mm, Head Diameter: 3.45" / 87.5mm
Weight: 18oz / 510gm
Accessories: Lanyard, two spare o-rings
MSRP: ~$200






My TK75 came as a review sample, so only the bare light with no packaging. I imagine you get the standard Fenix extras, like a wrist lanyard, extra o-rings and manual.













From left to right: AW Protected 18650; Fenix TK75; Nitecore TM15; Crelant 7G9; Thrunite TN30; Olight SR92; Thrunite TN30. 

All dimensions are directly measured, and given with no batteries installed:

*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Nitecore TM15:* Weight: 450.6g (634g with 4x18650). Length: 158mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm
*Nitecore TM11*: Weight: 342.6g (526g with 8xCR123A), Length 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm 
*Sunwayman T60CS:* Weight: 338.9g (est 477g with 3x18650), Length: 145.0mm, Width (bezel): 60.0mm
*Thrunite TN30*: Weight: 468.2g (est 620g with 3x18650), Length: 179mm, Width (bezel): 64.3mm, Width (tailcap): 49.0mm 
*Xtar S1 Production*: Weight: 876.0g (est. 1028g with 3x18650 protected), Length: 240mm, Width (bezel): 83.4mm
*Olight SR92*: Weight: 1.15 kg (with battery pack), Length: 271mm, Width (bezel): 98mm 

The overall length of the TK75 is in keeping with other "throwy" 3x emitter lights (which typically have deeper reflectors - like the Crelant 7G9, Xtar S1, Nitecore TM15, and Thrunite TN30). It is certainly longer than the more compact lights with shallow reflectors (e.g. Nitecore TM11, Sunwayman T60CS). And of course, the bezel width is considerably wider than typical (second only to the SR92 in my testing).


















The TK75 has a distinctive shape and look, with its relatively wide (but shallow) head. Anodizing is a flat black, and seems in very good shape on my sample. There are some small nicks on the threads, but these aren't visible in use and don't affect function (i.e., current path is carried through the carrier springs). There are no body labels on my review sample.

As with other recent Fenix lights in this TK-series class, there is no knurling per se on the light. Rather, there is an overall checkered pattern on the handle. Each checkered segment has a large number of tiny concentric ring ridges. This contributes to fairly decent grip. Combined with the other build elements and ridge detail, you should find overall grip good.

Threads are square-cut, and generally seem of good quality. However, there was some damage to the base of threads on sample, near the opening of the light (shown below). 






I've seen these sorts of machining defects before – they aren't typically a big deal, but they do contribute to a "grittiness" when screwing on the tailcap. As you can tell above, I've added some extra Nyogel lube in this region, which helps smooth out the action.

The TK75 uses electronic switches in the head to control on/off and mode switching. The right switch controls on/off, and the left controls output level selection. Switch feel is good, and there is a definite "click" when making full contact. Scroll down for a discussion of the user interface.

Inside the head, there are two contact rings for the positive and negative current paths of the carrier. 


















The carrier is definitely improved from earlier TK-series models I reviewed. The plastic is much thicker now, with a sturdier feel. The bays appear wide enough to accommodate a wide range of cell diameters, and I had no problem fitting the loaded carrier into the light with any of my cells. You may find longer cells a bit tight in the carrier, however. The raised contact disc at the positive terminal means flat-top cells will work fine. :thumbsup:

A few nice touches – I like the slight cut-outs near the positive terminals, to facilitate getting your cells out. Note that the carrier still connects the same way as earlier models, through the inner and outer spring contacts on the head of the carrier. 

The carrier is clearly organized in a 2s2p arrangement. This means that you could easily run 2x18650 cells in a pinch, as long they as they were located in adjoining cells to appropriately complete a circuit (i.e., side-by-side bays, with one pointing up and the other pointing down, as indicated by the carrier). Of course, I STRONGLY advise against trying to run the light on Hi or Turbo this way, as you would exceed the discharge rate capabilities of the cells (although I suppose IMR 18650 may be able to handle it).

Surprisingly, despite CR123A or RCR being banned in the light, Fenix advises that 4xCR123A or 8xCR123A can be run in an emergency. The circuit can apparently handle the higher voltage source, but drops to a single low brightness level. Personally, I don't recommend you try this.

And as always, I urge you to take care and make sure you insert the cells correctly in the carrier (i.e., partially inverted cells would lead to rapid reverse-charging damage to the cells and carrier).


















TK75 has a distinctive head, with three overlapping reflector wells in a common reflector. Despite the rather shallow depth of the individual wells, the TK75 has impressive throw (scroll down for beamshots). The reflector appears to be in excellent shape on my sample, very smooth, with three well-centered XM-L cool white emitters.

*User Interface*

Like the other members of the Fenix TK-series, the TK75 uses two electronic switches to control on/off and mode selection. These are located just under head, in the traditional location of mainstream consumer flashlights. 

The right button is the main On/Off switch – click (press and release) to turn the light on or off. 

The left button is output selection switch. Click it to advance through the output modes. The TK75 has four main output levels, accessed in repeating sequence: Lo > Med > Hi > Turbo. The light has output level memory, and will come back on at whatever level you last turned it off in.

The light also has strobe/SOS modes, but these are "hidden" away from the main sequence. :thumbsup: To access these flashing modes, press and hold the left button. If you hold the button down for ~2 secs, you will get a tactical strobe mode. If you hold the button down for >3 secs, you will get a lower output SOS mode. Click the left button to return to the last constant output mode (or turn off/on by the right button). There is no mode memory for the flashing modes.

Note that you can access the strobe/SOS modes from off by pressing and holding the left button.

*Video Overview*

For more information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



As always, videos are recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM on any level – I believe the light is current-controlled, as expected. 






The TK75 uses an oscillating max output strobe, that switches back-and-forth between two frequencies (15.2 Hz and 6.7Hz), every ~2.2 secs or so. Here's a close-up of the switch:






It is very disorienting. 

I haven't shown the SOS mode, but it is lower output than the Strobe mode.

*Standby Drain*

Due to the electronic switch, the TK75 will always be drawing a small current when the carrier is connected to the head. I measured this current as 56uA on my sample. Given the 2s2p carrier arrangement, and assuming four times at least 2600mAh capacity batteries, that would give you >10 years before fully charged batteries would be completely drained. This is so low as to be completely negligible. 

However, it is always a good practice to be able to lock-out your light to prevent accidental activation. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any sort of electronic lock-out on the TK75 that I can find. And unscrewing the tailcap doesn't help much, as it is the tension on the springs in the carrier that makes contact (i.e., you would have to unscrew the tailcap several full turns). :shrug:

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their respective max rechargeable battery sources (i.e., 18650s), about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































The TM75 clearly has a very throwy beam, surprisingly well focused even at this ridiculously close distance. As with all 3xXM-L lights, there are some "daisy flower-like" artifacts in the spillbeam. These are the most obvious in the periphery of the beam, which is why you don't notice them above. That said, the TK75 is not that bad, especially compared to most of the other particularly throwy lights (i.e., I find "throwy" lights tend to have more artifacts than "floodier" versions). As I think you'll see above, the immediate spillbeam is relatively clean. :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, we have a lot of snow on the ground here in Canada at the moment (early February).  So it would not be too easy (or valuable) to try and take outdoor beamshots in my usual location. 

In the meantime, here are some indoor shots. These will at least allow you to compare the throw and spill to other 3xXM-L lights in my collection. For your reference, the back of the couch is about 7 feet away (~2.3m) from the opening of the light, and the far wall is about 18 feet away (~5.9m). Below I am showing a series of exposures, to allow you to better compare hotspot and spill.




























As you can probably tell, the TK75 has a fairly wide spillbeam. Not quite as wide as the lights with shallower reflectors, like the Sunwayman T60CS or Nitecore TM11 (not shown), but wider than you might expect for the amount of throw. It is also rather bright, especially in the near area of spill.

Center-beam throw is where the TK75 really distinguishes itself – without a doubt, this is the furthest throwing 3xXM-L light I've tested yet. oo: 

Sorry I forgot to include the Xtar S1 in the comparisons above, but the TK75 out-throws it by a noticeable margin. The TK75 also has fewer spillbeam artifacts than the S1.

In terms of beam tint, my TK75 is very much in keeping with most of my other 3xXM-L lights (i.e., slightly warm-tinted in the centre, cooler-tinted around the periphery). Although hard to tell with the auto white balance above, only my Olight SR92 is particularly green-yellow tinted overall. But as with all current-controlled lights, there is some relative warm tint shifting at the lower output levels.

I will update the above with outdoor beamshots once the spring thaw hits us here. :wave: 
_
UPDATE JUNE 18, 2013: 

For outdoor beamshots, these are all done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 

FYI, any "streaks" you see across the images are bug-trails. Flying insects are often attracted to the bright lights, and their flight trails get captured as swirly streaks due to the long exposure time. 










_
*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






Turbo output is quite high on the TK75 – second only to my Thrunite TN30. But in terms of throw, the TK75 is the leader of the pack – higher than all my other 3xXM-L lights. oo: It's also good to see that the ANSI FL-1 beam intensity 92,000 cd spec matches so closely to my direct testing result.

Here is how the Fenix lumen specs compare to my own method of lumen estimation method for high-output lights: 






In a word or two, pretty close! As this is the first high-output Fenix light I've reviewed in awhile, it's good to see it matches well with the calibration scale used for the other lights. 

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

_Note: All my standard 18650 runtimes are done using AW protected 2200mAh._






Runtime testing of the TK75 is slightly complicated by the fact that the light has an automatic step-down after 20 mins runtime. This means that higher capacity batteries will have much longer runtime at the lower levels, as you might expect (e.g. see above).

But this is not representational of what kind of runtime you would expect if you only used the light for brief periods of time repeatedly, or if you over-rode the step-down by cycling back to Turbo. I have done this for several groups of batteries below, by restarting Turbo mode every 20 mins:






First thing to notice is that the light eventually steps down to the lower levels, even with repeated restarts. Once the circuit determines battery voltage has dropped low enough, it no longer allows Turbo output. If you try to switch back up to Turbo, it immediately steps down to Hi.

But the second point to the graph above – and this is interesting – is that my relatively "low capacity" 2200mAh AW batteries were actually able to last at least as long on repeated Turbo compared my so-called "high capacity" 3100mAh Xtar or 4GREER batteries. Of course, the 3100mAh batteries last a lot longer overall, once the step-downs occur.

The point to this is that the overall capacity rating of a battery is typically based on a fairly low drive current. At higher currents, all cells deplete faster. Due to differences in how cells are designed (and the circuits used in the final batteries), some brands and types of cells are better suited for some discharge rates over others. HKJ has done extensive testing of various brands, to help you choose the best type of cell for a given discharge rate – check out his reviews in the batteries subforum here.

In any case, the above result shows that there is not much difference in the maximum Turbo-level runtime on my 2200mAh or 3100mAh batteries (i.e., under an hour, even with restarts). I expect you might do better with some of the 2600mAh cells, as they often seem to be better suited for high discharge rate applications. If you plan to run the light predominantly on Turbo, it is worth investigating what type of cell has the best performance at these drive levels. If you plan to use the light at lower settings, the overall capacity rating of the cell is probably a reasonably good indicator of performance.

Now that we have that out of the way, let's see how the TK75 compares to other lights in my collection – all run on AW Protected 2200mAh 18650 cells. 











For Turbo, you are best looking at the restarted graph, to facilitate comparisons to other lights that don't step down. The take home message on Hi and Turbo is that the TK75 is a top performer – efficiency seems excellent on the four 18650 cells, outperforming my current-controlled Nitecore TM11 and TM15.






On the Med level, the picture changes somewhat. While the TK75 is still an excellent performer, the TM11/15 seem to have an efficiency advantage. Although that's a bit hard to say, since the TK75 steps down to a sustained Lo mode first.

But any way you slice it, the TK75 shows outstanding regulation (i.e. perfectly flat at each step) and excellent efficiency. 

Just like their output and beam distance specs, the Fenix ANSI FL-1 runtimes specs seem quite accurate. Keep in mind the Fenix specs are based on the 2600mAh Fenix ARB-L2 18650, so you would expect proportionally greater runtime than on my AW 2200mAh cells. 

*Potential Issues*

Unlike some of the competition, Fenix doesn't support CR123A or RCR in the TK75 (i.e., 18650 only). Oddly, the manual is a little inconsistent on CR123A – while it lists them as "banned", the manual later goes on to say that 4x or 8x CR123 can be run in an emergency – but the circuit will limit you to a single very low level output, without level controls.

The TK75 lacks any sort of electronic lock-out mode, and a physical lock-out requires several turns of the tailcap (to break the tension on the carrier springs). While not a concern for standby drain (which is negligible, and around the self-discharge rate of the batteries), lack of a robust lock-out is an issue for accidental activation. Since the light can be activated, in some form, by a sustained press of either button, it would be good to introduce a lock-out feature.

Due to the overlapping reflector design, there are bound to be some artifacts in the periphery of the spillbeam. The TK75 is better than I expected in this regard, for a relatively "throwy" 3xXM-L light.

*Preliminary Observations*

If you want a very "throwy" high-output, 3xXM-L emitter light, the TK75 is probably one of the best places to start looking. 

Build is distinctive – the overall proportions remain quite reasonable, but the large, relatively flat head really stands out in this class. Build quality is very high, as with most Fenix lights (although there was some minor machining damage on the threads of my sample). I'm particular glad to see the updates to the battery carrier design – this is the first Fenix carrier that gives me full confidence of long-term stability. 

Overall efficiency and regulation pattern remain top-notch, as always for Fenix. Keep in mind however that the light has a timed step-down from Turbo after 20 mins. Although you can restart Turbo mode immediately (and repeatedly), you are realistically limited to under an hour of max output on most 18650 cells. This is because the light also features additional automatic step-downs in output as battery capacity depletes. 

This automatic step-down feature is a very good idea in my view. Many fully regulated lights abruptly shut-off without warning, once the battery protection circuit is tripped - this can leave you stumbling in the dark. As a result, I prefer this fully-regulated step-down design, or a more gradually dimming direct-drive-like pattern.

The user interface is serviceable – it is fairly straight-forward, and doesn't take long to get used to. It is also fairly consistent with earlier TK-series lights (with a few updates, like the ability to access strobe from off). That said, I still don't find it particularly intuitive, and I tend to forget which button does what sometimes. A better interface for me would be to allow off/on by a sustained press of either button, and then cycle down and up by the left and right buttons respectively, as that would at least be consistent for either hand. But of course, your preferences may vary. 

The beam of the TK75 is very impressive – I am surprised that they managed to get so much throw from such relatively shallow reflectors. Currently, the TK75 is the best throwing 3xXM-L light in my collection. As a bonus, there are relatively few spillbeam artifacts for such a throwy light – while still present, they are not as bad as I was expecting, given the throw.

One limitation to consider is the restriction to 18650 only. If you want to use CR123As, you will be limited to a single low output mode. But if it's any consolation, at least the 2s2p configuration would allow you to run 2x18650 in a pinch. Just please don't try running the light on Hi/Turbo on just two cells, as you will likely exceed their max discharge rates (IMR may be an exception).

The TK75 is a nice evolution of the TK-series line from Fenix. It's good to see the updates from the earlier models, and the overall package is impressive. Although there are still a few tweaks that I would like, there is no denying that this is one of the best performers you will find in this class – especially if you are looking for a "throw monster." :wave:

----

TK75 provided by Fenix for review.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!


BTW - You don't have a TK70 for comparison?

Any guesses about the beam comparisons between them?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is such a good light  happy to own one.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the usual super review, selfbuilt! Great to see Fenix's specs borne out! 

My TK75 would not light on 2 18650s and I was confused by the verbiage in the manual re: 123 batteries. Your unit works in practice with 2 18650s? Maybe I had them in the wrong battery carrier slots.:shrug:

The battery carrier on this light rocks.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> BTW - You don't have a TK70 for comparison?
> Any guesses about the beam comparisons between them?


No, I don't have a TK70 - If I did, it would be in the tables and graphs.  I would just be speculating as to how the beam compares, so I'll leave that instead to those who actually own both.



CouldUseALight said:


> My TK75 would not light on 2 18650s and I was confused by the verbiage in the manual re: 123 batteries. Your unit works in practice with 2 18650s? Maybe I had them in the wrong battery carrier slots.:shrug:


Yes, it worked fine for me. The important part is to put the cells in the appropriate bays in series (as I mentioned in the review - "side-by-side bays, with one pointing up and the other pointing down, as indicated by the carrier"). You can verify with a DMM to make sure you have them in the right bays - you should get ~8.4V across the positive and negative contacts on top of the carrier, for two fully charged cells.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

If it helps, here's an illustration of how to insert 2x18650 (or for that matter, 4xCR123A if you needed to):


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 11, 2013)

Many thanks! I was indeed Doing It Wrong, LOL! :sigh:


----------



## KarstGhost (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the review, excellent as always. 

I probably won't replace my TM15 with this one anytime soon...but nearly twice the throw of the TM15 is impressive though.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 11, 2013)

When does the snow melt? Can't wait to see it out on location


----------



## magnum70383 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I guess I'll skip buying this light since I got the S6330 and never seem to need throw


----------



## Warsaw (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for great review as always. I guess I will also skip this light since combo TK70 (better throw than TK75) + Zebralight S6330 (flood, smaller) will do the job. Regards.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome review Selfbuilt! I always enjoy your fair evaluations!


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 12, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> No, I don't have a TK70 - If I did, it would be in the tables and graphs.  I would just be speculating as to how the beam compares, so I'll leave that instead to those who actually own both.



LOL

You make me want to buy you lights.


----------



## Kick (Feb 13, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Awesome review Selfbuilt! I always enjoy your fair evaluations!


I have to agree. I have been lurking on the forums for a while and decided to comment on how awesome your reviews are. This review has made up my mind on purchasing this light to go along with my tk35.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, glad you are enjoying the comparisons. :grouphug:

I am of course limited in the lights i have on hand, but there are always more coming. 

Looking forward to getting back outside as well. I will be doing the TK75 at that time.


----------



## romteb (Feb 14, 2013)

Everytime i see a new Selfbuilt review pop up i'm happy and incredulous considering i have free access to such quality material, Selfbuilt you're awesome.


----------



## snala (Feb 15, 2013)

Impartial, consistent and always quality Selfbuilt. Everyone says it because it's true. Ta for the time you spend doing these reviews which saves so much for everyone else. 
Just wish you get given more prototypes before our purchasing decision time frames although that could be counter productive for some flashlights . 
Although in this case it's just reinforcing my purchase happiness :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks again all for the support everyone. 



snala said:


> Just wish you get given more prototypes before our purchasing decision time frames although that could be counter productive for some flashlights .


Yes, I have often had the same thought. A lot of mistakes could be sorted out early, if prototype samples were shared. Of course, once a launch is imminent, the economics of the market place take over for most makers. 

I am sure a lot of makers do actually solicit feedback on models in development, but it's not the same as actually sending them out for full evaluations. It's also true that my review schedule is pretty full though, so not sure how many I could evaluate anyway.


----------



## harro (Feb 19, 2013)

Thankyou for the great review selfbuilt. Just wondered if the torch has a TOL as well as the timed stepdown at 20 minutes ?
ie, will it step down a level, from heat buildup, before it does so, with the timer ? The question is in relation to using the torch in hotter climates. 
Many thanks again;
Mike.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

harro said:


> Thankyou for the great review selfbuilt. Just wondered if the torch has a TOL as well as the timed stepdown at 20 minutes ?
> ie, will it step down a level, from heat buildup, before it does so, with the timer ? The question is in relation to using the torch in hotter climates.


I don't believe so. There is no evidence of a thermal step-down in my testing (although runtimes were all done under a cooling fan). I certainly didn't notice any sign of one during regular use. And even in the cases where I repeatedly re-started the light (which would have led to greater heat, despite the cooling fan), the eventual step-down occurred at a specific battery voltage (i.e., was independent of heat). There is also no mention of one in any of the Fenix documentation - so it looks like there is just the timed and voltage step-down features.


----------



## coldstar (Feb 19, 2013)

Great review like usual! 
But I think the height of TK75 is also much higher than many other lights of this class.


----------



## harro (Feb 20, 2013)

Thankyou selfbuilt. Maybe Fenix think that there's enough heatsink area for it not to be a problem. Ahh well, in for a penny, in for a pound. Time to push the ' confirm order ' button.
Thanks again;
Mike.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

coldstar said:


> But I think the height of TK75 is also much higher than many other lights of this class.


Yes, it might be more appropriate to say that the length of the TK75 is in keeping with other "throwy" 3x emitter lights (which typically have deeper reflectors - like the Crelant 7G9, Xtar S1, Nitecore TM15, and Thrunite TN30). It is certainly longer than the more compact lights with shallow reflectors (e.g. Nitecore TM11, Sunwayman T60CS). And of course, the bezel width is considerably wider.


----------



## trevordurden (Feb 22, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't believe so. There is no evidence of a thermal step-down in my testing (although runtimes were all done under a cooling fan). I certainly didn't notice any sign of one during regular use. And even in the cases where I repeatedly re-started the light (which would have led to greater heat, despite the cooling fan), the eventual step-down occurred at a specific battery voltage (i.e., was independent of heat). There is also no mention of one in any of the Fenix documentation - so it looks like there is just the timed and voltage step-down features.



There's blurb about the step-down in the user manual under the technical parameters chart. 

"Notice: The above-mentioned parameters (lab-tested by Fenix using ARB-L2 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries and 
environments.
*TK75 will automatically enter into the high brightness level from the turbo brightness level 
after a 20-minute working time with the security setting. As a result, the runtime of the turbo 
brightness level is the accumulated time."


----------



## harro (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes. I think that's all in reference to a timed stepdown. There's naught to do with any form of thermal protection. My original interest in this point was to do with operating the light in hotter climates such as here ( 23/2/13 7:58pm still about 32 C ). When i retire, i think i'm going to move to Canada for a bit of cool. Whoops...apologies for getting off topic. As i was saying before, maybe Fenix believes there is sufficient heatsink area in the head of the light, for TP to be a non-issue. Hopefully so, as mine will soon be in the post.
Best regards from underneath..
Mike.


----------



## yizhiren (Feb 25, 2013)

Good work, thanks.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 15, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, it might be more appropriate to say that the length of the TK75 is in keeping with other "throwy" 3x emitter lights (which typically have deeper reflectors - like the Crelant 7G9, Xtar S1, Nitecore TM15, and Thrunite TN30). It is certainly longer than the more compact lights with shallow reflectors (e.g. Nitecore TM11, Sunwayman T60CS). And of course, the bezel width is considerably wider.



Hi,

1 For how long does the 18650 3500 mAh cells live? I have 4 pieces for my TK75. Can i have them for some years?

I have them now recharged for 10 times.

2 What means mAh? Are the ones i have (Eden 3400 mAh) perfect for my TK75?

3 Do i see much difference ,with a standard halogen carheadlights , and the TK75 on turbo mode side by side? You said that the TK75 and the olight X6 will win by lumens, and by beam distance.

4 What you maybe think or guess, the beam distance of a standard toyota halogen headlight,and lumen, at normal ,and high beams?

Just a guess. 

Thanks very much for your nice help.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 15, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> 1 For how long does the 18650 3500 mAh cells live? I have 4 pieces for my TK75. Can i have them for some years?
> I have them now recharged for 10 times.
> 2 What means mAh? Are the ones i have (Eden 3400 mAh) perfect for my TK75?


mAh is milliamp-hours, and it is a measure of battery capacity in terms of current hours (higher number, higher capacity). Any quality brand will be fine in the TK75, as long as they are all of similar age and experience, and are kept well-balanced. Properly managed and used, Li-ion cells should last you for years. Beyond that, I recommend you explore the batteries and electronics forum here - there are a lot of threads on these topics, and the experts there can guide you further.



> 3 Do i see much difference ,with a standard halogen carheadlights , and the TK75 on turbo mode side by side? You said that the TK75 and the olight X6 will win by lumens, and by beam distance.
> 4 What you maybe think or guess, the beam distance of a standard toyota halogen headlight,and lumen, at normal ,and high beams?


I haven't tried comparing them, but there is a lot variability in car headlamps - and I am not capable of providing a guess. I would recommend you visit the automative lighting subforum here, where there is proper expertise.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 15, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> mAh is milliamp-hours, and it is a measure of battery capacity in terms of current hours (higher number, higher capacity). Any quality brand will be fine in the TK75, as long as they are all of similar age and experience, and are kept well-balanced. Properly managed and used, Li-ion cells should last you for years. Beyond that, I recommend you explore the batteries and electronics forum here - there are a lot of threads on these topics, and the experts there can guide you further.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried comparing them, but there is a lot variability in car headlamps - and I am not capable of providing a guess. I would recommend you visit the automative lighting subforum here, where there is proper expertise.



Thank you for your help.

Do you recommend me to use my fenix TK75 at high and strobe mode, for ignorant car drivers,who will not turn off their high beams when they are coming towards me?

Can i flash them with the 2600 lumen strobe mode, or is that to dangerous?

Can i see you flashing with the 400 lumen SOS mode, when i am at 3 kilometres away from you ?

What is your opinion about the 2600 lumen strobemode of the TK75?

Remco


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 15, 2013)

Remco, if you are extremely reckless and want to cause great harm simultaneously upon yourself and others, then yes, you will shine your TK75 at other drivers who leave their high beams on.

Obviously, shining a bright flashlight at another driver for that purpose is extremely dangerous, and I hope you weren't _actually_ considering something like that. You know better than to do that :thumbsup:.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Remco. What's up with all the pointless questions?


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Remco. What's up with all the pointless questions?



Inflammatory comments removed. Saved for record. Bill


----------



## Robocop (Mar 16, 2013)

Tatasal I have removed your most recent post simply as it does nothing but invite trouble. I know you meant well however please understand your delivery was baiting in nature.

RemcoM I see you have been moderated with your last few posts here and I will give you the same message. You can make your point without threats and cursing. Based on your recent problems I must say this is your last warning. Welcome to CPF and please try to play nice.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice to see that you're a peacekeeper, both on the job and off. 

Brightnorm


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 21, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> No, I don't have a TK70 - If I did, it would be in the tables and graphs.  I would just be speculating as to how the beam compares, so I'll leave that instead to those who actually own both.
> 
> 
> Yes, it worked fine for me. The important part is to put the cells in the appropriate bays in series (as I mentioned in the review - "side-by-side bays, with one pointing up and the other pointing down, as indicated by the carrier"). You can verify with a DMM to make sure you have them in the right bays - you should get ~8.4V across the positive and negative contacts on top of the carrier, for two fully charged cells.



Hi Selfbuilt.

1 Is the batteryholder inside the TK75 well built and sturdy, good quality?

I hope the springs on it, will not break. What is your opinion?

2 Can i shine far with the low mode?

3 I go test tonight, the SOS 400 lumen mode, and i will go away about 3 kilometres from my TK75, can i see it flashing at 400 lumen SOS mode then that far away in the dark?

4 Is the 18 lumen low mode also visible, when away at 3 kilometres?

Remco


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 21, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> 3 I go test tonight, the SOS 400 lumen mode, and i will go away about 3 kilometres from my TK75, can i see it flashing at 400 lumen SOS mode then that far away in the dark?
> Remco



I suggested in another thread that if you want to know if a light mounted on your bike pointed at a certain angle will blind / annoy oncoming traffic, you could park your bike at one end of a football field, walk to the other end and back towards your bike. 

I definitely _do not_ suggest you test the SOS mode in a similar way - leaving your light alone, turned on and sending out a distress signal, is asking for trouble. If you want to know if your light can be seen from 3 km away, it's better that you take the light, a friend, and a couple of mobile phones to the beach or another vast open area at night.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 21, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> 3 I go test tonight, the SOS 400 lumen mode, .....



If you have the light, than why question if the battery-holder is sturdy? and question if you can shine far on low?
You got the light so you can see it yourself.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> If you have the light, than why question if the battery-holder is sturdy? and question if you can shine far on low?
> You got the light so you can see it yourself.




Are you happy with your Fenix TK75?

I wish the RC40 will come soon.

Have a nice day,

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Mar 21, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Are you happy with your Fenix TK75?
> 
> I wish the RC40 will come soon.
> 
> ...



Very happy  taking it tonight with me.
RC40 should be here end of this month/ early next month.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Very happy  taking it tonight with me.
> RC40 should be here end of this month/ early next month.



I want also a RC40, it will be beast i think. But are the springs inside the batteryholder of the TK75 strong enough, they will not break?

Everytime the batteries goes inside it and out. Takes alot of stress for the springs isnt it? 

And im sorry for my angryness towards you in the last days.

Ive lost a good friend a week ago, because of that, i was feeling bad last week.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Mar 21, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> I want also a RC40, it will be beast i think. But are the springs inside the batteryholder of the TK75 strong enough, they will not break?
> 
> Everytime the batteries goes inside it and out. Takes alot of stress for the springs isnt it?
> 
> ...



The springs will hold-up just fine


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 22, 2013)

kj2 said:


> The springs will hold-up just fine



For how long can i left the batteryholder with the batteries in it, inside my TK75?

Can my lion 18650 not leak, when left in the TK75 for 1 month or so?

And yes, its a monsterflashlight. It lights up everything,in wide area.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 22, 2013)

It will be fine, Remco.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 24, 2013)

kj2 said:


> The springs will hold-up just fine



Thank you for your reply.

What means (protected) 18650 Eden Panasonic lion cells?

I have forgotten, last night, my 18650 to get take out of the charger,

I hope they not overcharged.

Can you help me with this?

Thank you.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Mar 24, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> What means (protected) 18650 Eden Panasonic lion cells?
> 
> ...



If you have a good charger, the charger will prevents on his own that it won't over-charge. Otherwise the protecting-board on the battery will do that job.
Protected means that the battery will prevents it self for over-charging, over-discharging and some also prevent over-heating.


----------



## kwak (Mar 24, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> What means (protected) 18650 Eden Panasonic lion cells?
> 
> ...



Bit of advice from someone that has been using Lithium batteries for the last 15 or so years.


NEVER leave lithium batteries on charge overnight.
You should only charge lithium batteries when you are in a position to monitor them.

Personally i cannot advise strongly enough for people NOT to charge their batteries in their torches.
My advice is to buy a decent charger and use that.

Charging is the most dangerous time with lithium batteries, add to that charging in a sealed container with no ventilation and it's a disaster waiting to happen.
It's ridiculous that torches manufacturers are pushing in torch charging with multi-cell lithium 18650's, i've already read about one kid that uses his torch to charge ALL his 18650's all varying capacities and age.


Someone is going to get hurt eventually, i'm amazed that torch manufacturers are willing to run the risk of law suits.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 24, 2013)

kwak said:


> Bit of advice from someone that has been using Lithium batteries for the last 15 or so years.
> 
> 
> NEVER leave lithium batteries on charge overnight.
> ...



do you think that the manufacturers have made them safer in recent years?


----------



## kwak (Mar 24, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> do you think that the manufacturers have made them safer in recent years?



Absolutely, both chargers and batteries have come on leaps and bounds in the last 5 years.


Problem is though, even if it's 1 in a million chance that the batteries fizz, the consequences of a unattended lithium battery fire is extremely dire.
Even IF you manage to catch it before it ignites nearby things, the smoke is extremely acidic, very dense and an absolute nightmare to clean up after, it basically means that anything the smoke comes into contact with will rot within a short period of time.

I was reading a report a few months back where the health and safety executive in the US said that there are fires in the US caused by lithium batteries daily.
Be it people falling to sleep with their laptop on their bed and it self igniting from overheating, or laptops left plugged in 24/7.

It's nothing to put the charger in a well ventilated location and keep and eye on it while charging.
Yet such a small compromise will dramatically reduce even a small risk.


So my advice is, buy decent cells, buy a decent charger, do not charge inside the torch and NEVER leave any batteries charging unattended (i've seen NiMh's exploded and turn the owners car into a shell before the fire department arrived).


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 25, 2013)

OT post removed. Not pertinent to topic. --Bill


----------



## Fugu75 (Mar 25, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Why are most people outside on the street not interested, when i shine around with a standard flashlight, of 100 lumen, or so?
> 
> And when shine around with the TK75, are they still not interested?
> 
> ...


Rude post removed, violation of Rule 4, flaming.--Bill


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> If you have a good charger, the charger will prevents on his own that it won't over-charge. Otherwise the protecting-board on the battery will do that job.
> Protected means that the battery will prevents it self for over-charging, over-discharging and some also prevent over-heating.



Hi,

Why can, that i have alot of dust inside my TK75, on the reflectors?

Why can the manufacterer not prevent that?

Or can dust from my house easily get inside it?

You see it, when on low mode, and i look at the reflectors.

Do you have dust also, when you have your TK75 on lowmode?

Thanks for your help.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hi,
> Why can, that i have alot of dust inside my TK75, on the reflectors?
> Why can the manufacterer not prevent that?
> Or can dust from my house easily get inside it?
> ...



I have no dust on my reflector. If the assembly-area is clean enough they could prevent it, but dust is everywhere.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I have no dust on my reflector. If the assembly-area is clean enough they could prevent it, but dust is everywhere.



Hi, Does your TK75 also shine very wide in your opinion?

Whats your personal opinion about the ,low medium, high, and turbo mode of your TK75?

Do you personally see alot of difference between the 1100 lumen high mode, and the 2600 lumen turbomode?

I will go tonight test the low mode in the forest, is that good, or to less light, to explore the forest at night?

Remco


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 27, 2013)

My unit has a significant difference between high and turbo modes. 
Low mode is fine for exploring the forest with night-adapted eyes. Any brighter and you will just blind yourself with the light reflected off the many nearby trees.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hi, Does your TK75 also shine very wide in your opinion?
> Whats your personal opinion about the ,low medium, high, and turbo mode of your TK75?
> Do you personally see alot of difference between the 1100 lumen high mode, and the 2600 lumen turbomode?
> I will go tonight test the low mode in the forest, is that good, or to less light, to explore the forest at night?
> Remco


Yes, Perfect, Yes, low can be to low in a forest/ depends on how dark it is/how far you want to see.


----------



## Kick (Mar 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I have no dust on my reflector. If the assembly-area is clean enough they could prevent it, but dust is everywhere.





Did you take yours apart to remove the dust, or did it come dust free from the factory ? My TK-35 and TK-75 have dust inside of them.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kick said:


> Did you take yours apart to remove the dust, or did it come dust free from the factory ? My TK-35 and TK-75 have dust inside of them.



It came dust-free, you can't access the head/reflector.


----------



## Kick (Mar 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> It came dust-free, you can't access the head/reflector.


What about cleaning the reflector ? Would a microfiber cloth and a 50/50 mixture of distilled water and 70% isopropyl alcohol be safe, as to not remove any coating on the outside of the reflector ?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kick said:


> What about cleaning the reflector ? Would a microfiber cloth and a 50/50 mixture of distilled water and 70% isopropyl alcohol be safe, as to not remove any coating on the outside of the reflector ?



again, you can't access the reflector. The only thing you can clean in the glass. I use just a microfiber cloth nothing else.


----------



## Kick (Mar 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> again, you can't access the reflector. The only thing you can clean in the glass. I use just a microfiber cloth nothing else.



Got it. Thanks


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 27, 2013)

Kick, I know you already resolved your question, but when you asked if one could clean the "reflector", did you mean to ask if one could cle_an the lens_​?


----------



## Kick (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I did. Was in a huge hurry and clearly not thinking correctly. I would like to know a safe way to clean the lens, as to not damage it.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 27, 2013)

I clean the lens with anything, really. 
Now, cleaning the* inside* of the lens may be a different story because a) the head isn't really/easily removable, and b)there appears to be an anti-glare purple-green coating on the inside of the lens, in which case I wouldn't even bother touching it. 
My TK75 does have dust on the inside of the lens, but it is more just an eyesore that I notice while oogling the light, rather than anything which affects actual performance of the light.


----------



## Kick (Mar 29, 2013)

I e-mailed Fenix about cleaning the lenses on all my Fenix lights. They responded that they use alcohol to clean the lenses. Of course, YMMV .


----------



## SureAddicted (Apr 3, 2013)

Kick said:


> I e-mailed Fenix about cleaning the lenses on all my Fenix lights. They responded that they use alcohol to clean the lenses. Of course, YMMV .



I would avoid using alcohol on any kind of lens, be it camera lens, glasses etc.
Lens usually have some sort of coating, I would avoid using alcohol. To get best results, use a clean microfibre cleaning cloth.
Awesome review, selfbuilt...as usual. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Risky (Apr 17, 2013)

SureAddicted said:


> I would avoid using alcohol on any kind of lens, be it camera lens, glasses etc.
> Lens usually have some sort of coating, I would avoid using alcohol. To get best results, use a clean microfibre cleaning cloth.
> Awesome review, selfbuilt...as usual. Keep up the great work.



I use Zeiss Lens wipes on my Fenix and Surefire lenses and they are fine.


----------



## jaylang (May 8, 2013)

great review, thanks for the help! New to CPF. i just ordered a tk75. it was cheaper then i have ever seen it before so i jumped on it. i have a few "old" 18650's that are NOT protected. can i use these while i wait for my new ARB-L2's to arrive? or is that a bad idea in this type of light. thanks.


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2013)

jaylang said:


> great review, thanks for the help! New to CPF. i just ordered a tk75. it was cheaper then i have ever seen it before so i jumped on it. i have a few "old" 18650's that are NOT protected. can i use these while i wait for my new ARB-L2's to arrive? or is that a bad idea in this type of light. thanks.



I know it will be hard, but best is to wait until those ARB-L2 batteries are in


----------



## selfbuilt (May 8, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I know it will be hard, but best is to wait until those ARB-L2 batteries are in


Yes, you especially want to use well-matched cells in these sorts of high-output lights (i.e., same brand, same capacity, same batch, similar number of cycles, etc.)


----------



## jaylang (May 8, 2013)

haha i thought so, its not going to be easy but i think i can wait a few days :scowl:. thanks for the help!


----------



## jaylang (May 8, 2013)

thanks for the help, also something i forgot, i have been looking around and cant find anything about a specific tint or temp on the light i have seen people saying its maybe around 5500k?. im more of a fan of the cooler temps. TY again!


----------



## herosemblem (May 9, 2013)

TK75 definitely not toward the warm side of spectrum. Mine is blueish green.


----------



## holylight (May 10, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> TK75 definitely not toward the warm side of spectrum. Mine is blueish green.



That sound horrible. Or is it normal?


----------



## kj2 (May 10, 2013)

holylight said:


> That sound horrible. Or is it normal?



On medium my TK75 is more green. On high and turbo it's white. My first TK75 (that I've send back because of fogging-problems) was all white in every mode.


----------



## BLUE LED (May 10, 2013)

Mine is a nice cool white on all levels and does not suffer from fogging in cold temperatures. My only concern is the lack of electronic lock-out. I have forwarded my results to Fenix.


----------



## herosemblem (May 12, 2013)

On high and turbo, mine is a nice white, but certainly not warm or warmish, or warm-tending. It is fine.


----------



## holylight (May 17, 2013)

Fasttech is selling tk75 .......


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

holylight said:


> Fasttech is selling tk75 .......



Found it  nice price


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Jul 22, 2013)

Do the green Panasonic NCR18650 PCB ones fit in the battery carrier? They have issues fitting into some of my smaller lights due to their size.


----------



## Led_Blind (Jul 23, 2013)

yes.... quite easily


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Jul 25, 2013)

Just ordered one of these bad boys!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone test this light as to waterpoofness and impact resistance? I know the box claims it can be submerged 2 meters for 30 meters and handle 1 m drop. Just curious if anyone accidentlally or intentionally got a chance to test those claims...


----------



## herosemblem (Aug 7, 2013)

I dropped mine on asphalt from slightly less than waist height and it landed on the bezel. Works great. Only got a tiny ding on the bezel.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 9, 2013)

It is a GREAT LIGHT!! I bought a battery kit[ now using Eight[8] 3400 Mah Panasonic cells and my "Turbo" run time went from 1Hr. 5 min. to 2 Hr. and 54 min.!! Besides the run time difference, It's beam intensity , throw and spill are very impressive!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> On medium my TK75 is more green. On high and turbo it's white. My first TK75 (that I've send back because of fogging-problems) was all white in every mode.



Hi,

By chance I happened to see your post! I also have a TK-75. It is 8 months old. I also noticed a few times[lately] after running it for an hour[all on turbo] that there was about a quarters size piece of condensation on the inside of the Lens? It goes away in about 30 minutes or so after it is off.

What causes that?

How bad was yours that you had to send it back? Did they repair it or give you a new one? How old was it when these symptoms started?

Your feed back would be greatly appreciated.

Ciao,,,,,,Roberto.."Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"


----------



## dts71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Would it be feasable to connect a hobby charger directly to the battery carrier? 
+ and - seems strait forward, but can I "easliy" connect a mid cable between the 2 serial pairs?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 17, 2013)

dts71 said:


> Would it be feasable to connect a hobby charger directly to the battery carrier?
> + and - seems strait forward, but can I "easliy" connect a mid cable between the 2 serial pairs?


I don't expect that to be safe. The carrier isn't made for charging.


----------



## cheaperrooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Cant figure out how to delete my reply....so writing something....


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi, I just picked up an XML version like Selfbuilt tests here. Amazing amount of light and the light is much smaller than it looks in pics. (I say that a lot) Of course I wanted the XML2 version but would the 300 lumen (~10%) difference even be perceptible? First impressions are that this is a great light with amazing throw and wide beam, just what I was looking for!


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 7, 2013)

Where can you get this holster for it??? I got the jetbeam one but it doesnt do it for me. This is the one I want but don't see it anywhere on Google other than a pic ofit in this link below

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://flashaholic.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/tnfenixeiu68.jpg&imgrefurl=http://flashaholic.net/blog/?attachment_id%3D911&h=533&w=800&sz=206&tbnid=n1xOKlw-G7yX9M:&tbnh=97&tbnw=146&zoom=1&usg=__2aUXL7uplvSBZ9ZDMinuz6_2WBY=&docid=lZJC0UuB7TBw8M&sa=X&ei=eEejUoS7N-nV2QXD2oCoAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQ9QEwAw


----------



## kj2 (Dec 7, 2013)

cheaperrooter said:


> Where can you get this holster for it???


Try eBay.


----------



## harro (Dec 7, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> Hi, I just picked up an XML version like Selfbuilt tests here. Amazing amount of light and the light is much smaller than it looks in pics. (I say that a lot)
> 
> 
> > Of course I wanted the XML2 version but would the 300 lumen (~10%) difference even be perceptible?
> ...



You'd probably only see it on a light meter. 300 Lms at that output wold barely be noticible. There's very little difference between my 2900 TK75, and my Xtar S1 2350 ( ohh wait, maybe that's my old eyes ).


----------



## rjdriver (Dec 8, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Try eBay.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/230935869036?lpid=82


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 8, 2013)

I tried ebay already. But of course searched for the TK75 Holster. Are you saying the holster I sent the link to is actually for the falshlight you sent a link for? Because the link you send shows the holster with an open bottom, the link i sent shows it being just for the TK75 and has a closed bottom???


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2013)

cheaperrooter said:


> I tried ebay already. But of course searched for the TK75 Holster. Are you saying the holster I sent the link to is actually for the falshlight you sent a link for? Because the link you send shows the holster with an open bottom, the link i sent shows it being just for the TK75 and has a closed bottom???


The TK75 fits in the Thrunite TN31 holster. Just search for that holster.


----------



## LFP11 (Dec 9, 2013)

TK75 fits just in TN31 holster. Not in TN30 holster.


----------



## Lightning Bub (Dec 9, 2013)

cheaperrooter said:


> I tried ebay already. But of course searched for the TK75 Holster. Are you saying the holster I sent the link to is actually for the falshlight you sent a link for? Because the link you send shows the holster with an open bottom, the link i sent shows it being just for the TK75 and has a closed bottom???





http://www.outdoor-gear-store.com/thrunite-tn31-flashlight-holster


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 16, 2013)

Wonderful!!! That's the one I want. But....it's out of stock  Ebay has them but all shipped from China....don't feel like waiting 6 months. Ill do a goodle search see what I come up with but glad to know that it fits. Still....the link I showed, shows it specifically for a TK75 and looks diff. But beggars can't be choosy.

Main reason I dont like the jetbeam one is the face is not covered so if walking through woods afraid the face will get scratched. Which bring me to another question? Just how durable is the face glass? I mean, will it scratch of say I am walking through the woods and drop it in a gravel bed or if sticks are scraping it?


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 17, 2013)

Today i received my TK75-L2,and I had ordered 4 18650 batteries for it as well. It turned out that one of the cells was dead. My question now is,can I run the TK75 on 3 batteries only without it takes damage of it? The manual say that one can run it on 2x18650 batteries in emergency.


----------



## Lightning Bub (Dec 18, 2013)

You can run it on two or four, since it is a 2s2p configuration. Just make sure the two you insert are next to each other but turned in opposite directions in the battery holder. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 22, 2013)

Lightning Bub said:


> You can run it on two or four, since it is a 2s2p configuration. Just make sure the two you insert are next to each other but turned in opposite directions in the battery holder.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Thank´s for the advice!

I´ve doing testings running it with 2x18650 and 3x18650 batteries, but the light does not perform well with this battery configuration. It can not being run at turbo mode for longer than just a few minutes before it cuts off(not steps down). I don´t think it´s becasue of any issues with this sample, but it demands so much power so it can only be run on lower modes and for a shorter time if one does not have 4x18650 batteries inserted. Just like the manual says, running the TK75on 2x18650 is realy only for emergency situations. I am awaiting to receive a new 18650 replacement battery, and when i receive it i expect that the light will perform perfectly.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Found a holster at HKe that, suppose to fit the TK75 and TK76.


----------



## nd22121 (Aug 31, 2015)

Selfbuilt, 
I am brand new to this forum and I really appreciate the time and work you put into this review. I was looking for a light that has good throw to start out with and I have been perusing the review section a lot lately and I think you have me sold on getting this light. This was a great review and a huge help to someone new to flashlights.
Thanks!


----------



## akhyar (Aug 31, 2015)

nd22121 said:


> Selfbuilt,
> I am brand new to this forum and I really appreciate the time and work you put into this review. I was looking for a light that has good throw to start out with and I have been perusing the review section a lot lately and I think you have me sold on getting this light. This was a great review and a huge help to someone new to flashlights.
> Thanks!



Just wanna share that Fenix has an updated TK75 for 2015 which has more lumens than the older version.
You might wanna check thr new model when you are in store


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 1, 2015)

nd22121 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and I really appreciate the time and work you put into this review. I was looking for a light that has good throw to start out with and I have been perusing the review section a lot lately and I think you have me sold on getting this light. This was a great review and a huge help to someone new to flashlights.


My pleasure, and :welcome:



akhyar said:


> Just wanna share that Fenix has an updated TK75 for 2015 which has more lumens than the older version. You might wanna check thr new model when you are in store


Yes, this review is rather old now (Feb 2013), so I would expect more output from the currently shipping versions.


----------



## nd22121 (Sep 1, 2015)

akhyar said:


> Just wanna share that Fenix has an updated TK75 for 2015 which has more lumens than the older version.
> You might wanna check thr new model when you are in store


Yes I did see that, thank you for mentioning. I did get the older version rated at 2900 lumens only because I wasnt able to spend over like $250. And I think with batteries the 2015 version would have been past that. I dont know though, maybe I should have just bought that one anyway. From reading other threads on here I know the lumen output isnt linear so the new one wont be almost twice as bright, but I would assume you could at least tell a difference from just viewing the two beams, side by side.


----------



## daicatudius (Sep 1, 2015)

nd22121 said:


> Yes I did see that, thank you for mentioning. I did get the older version rated at 2900 lumens only because I wasnt able to spend over like $250. And I think with batteries the 2015 version would have been past that. I dont know though, maybe I should have just bought that one anyway. From reading other threads on here I know the lumen output isnt linear so the new one wont be almost twice as bright, but I would assume you could at least tell a difference from just viewing the two beams, side by side.



With online shopping, you can get the TK 75 2015 version for about $140-$150 only. And $100 for a good charger and batteries is ..quite enough? 

I love the new light, but still waiting for some reviews. And yes, selfbuilt will have it soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 1, 2015)

daicatudius said:


> I love the new light, but still waiting for some reviews. And yes, selfbuilt will have it soon! :thumbsup:


Ah, sorry, no current plans to do a revised TK75 review.


----------



## ycwflash10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great reviews as always!:thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## nd22121 (Sep 3, 2015)

so at first i wasnt really impressed with the 2900 lumen TK75, because i tested inside my house in a relatively dark room. i mean dont get me wrong it was bright but i was like, oh okay. then later in the evening when it was completely dark out i took it outside and boy was i wrong. even on the lowest mode is reach the end of my yard (own just over an acre, but probably half is wooded). then i cycled through the 3 other modes and holy freaking crap that thing is awesome. not only is it ridiculously bright, its also lights up the entire yard as well as the length of the yard. i am so impressed, i think i am sending it back and getting the 2015 version. i am very curious how that handles!


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the original TK75 3 x XM-L U2, 2600 lumens. I am still impressed with this stock light.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats, i dont think the difference will be huge,more like a little bump up tbh. However the UI looks better,more so with an actual lock out on the 2015 version(and strap,although i am not sure how practical that would be with it swinging into you).

Its a classic, great all round light imo and an awesome host for mods due to the great heat dissipation from the large head. To make it really versatile,look into the extension tubes.....over double your run times or even 2 extensions(strap would be more useful then :laughing: ).


----------



## nd22121 (Sep 3, 2015)

ven said:


> Congrats, i dont think the difference will be huge,more like a little bump up tbh. However the UI looks better,more so with an actual lock out on the 2015 version(and strap,although i am not sure how practical that would be with it swinging into you).
> 
> Its a classic, great all round light imo and an awesome host for mods due to the great heat dissipation from the large head. To make it really versatile,look into the extension tubes.....over double your run times or even 2 extensions(strap would be more useful then :laughing: ).



i am interested in the mods you are referring too. i saw some threads about modding, but are you aware of specific threads that instuct how to mod certain lights, like sticky threads? or would i be better off just doing a search and going from there.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2015)

Original version
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?374328-WTS-TK75vn
2015 version
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?406724-TK75vnQ-Best-Searchlight

Thanks to vinh a tk75vnQ70 will be coming over the pond


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 16, 2015)

I have the TK75,

Want hit a treeline with it, at 600 meters, should that be visible=


----------



## hugodrax (Apr 17, 2017)

I want to add to this review an addendum on how reliable this light is. I bought this beast when it first came out, 2600 lumens. Still use that same flashlight its been going strong as EDC work light with the same 4 ARB-L2S battery and the Fenix ARE-C2 charger. 2 years ago it also saved a life during a man overboard situation. This sucker was able to illuminate the area in pitch black night (no moon light on top of that) and spot the individual.

It has fallen, gets banged up from daily use etc.. and it works like a champ for 5 straight years of use. The dark anodizing has held up incredibly well, only a small few spots of white.

Anyhow adding a new Fenix to the mix for work. The Fenix LD75C and hopefully I get a good full 5+ years out of it.

BTW: 2600 lumens out of the old TK-75 is still impressive and its amazing to see the new model hits 4000. 

Surefire better watch their rear, cause I have to say Fenix is producing some rock solid daily work products


----------



## blah9 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool! Thanks for sharing. That must have been a pretty intense situation with the overboard person. I'm so glad to hear that the light helped!

I still think the TK75 is my favorite large light and am really happy with it. Once you get to 2600 lumens 4000 lumens honestly doesn't even look that much brighter. I gave my stock TK75 to my dad though and have been using one modified by Vinh for a few years. It's the TK75vnkt which has a little more lumens and a lot more throw. Sometimes I miss the bigger hotspot of the original TK75 though.

Anyway, yes, what an awesome light!


----------

